# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Blue coating on 150mm batten screw

## r2d2sander

Hi, i have some 150mm batten / bugle screws with a lightblue coating. 
Would i be able to use them in Treated Pine? 
Not sure if the coating is for TP or for something else? 
Cheers  
Alex

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Simple answer is yes...as long as you are not using them near the sea.

----------

